# Heading to Harvey.....got a few questions...



## ILDUCKER (Aug 8, 2003)

First off, let me say that i am sure that you locals are getting tired of all of us NR asking so many questions about the area we are going....but man i just can't wait to get up there  I have a few questions... We are going to be there on the 4th of Oct and will be staying until the 11th. I was wondering about our spread that we are bringing. We do a lot of field hunting for geese around our home town (central Illinois) but we dont hunt many ducks out of the field. Everything i have read says that we should be hunting the ducks and geese out of the field once we get up to ND. We have plenty of full body geese, silos, shells, etc...but we are limited on the number of duck field decoys we have. What would be a good number of duck decoys to be setting up in the field along with our geese? Can you use some regular water decoys??

What are the water conditions like in the Harvey area (i am sure you are tired of hearing this) I have been checking the weather everyday and it seems like they may have been getting a little rain lately. Is it better than other places in ND?

Last question...i promise  How is the harvey area in general? Pretty good duck and goose hunting? We are the type of guys that will scout our arses off and get off the beaten path. Just looking for a little info about the area.

We are staying in an old school house that a farmer has on his land and remolded into an apartment. Would like to hook up with any of you and drink a few beers and maybe even get in a hunt or two...You don't have to take me to any of your spots... :wink:

Thanks in advance for you help...

Chad


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

I've hunted the Harvey area the past couple of years. The hunting was good and the local people there are fantastic. My concern (like everyone's) is for lack of water in that area. Most sloughs are shallow and I expect them to be dry this year. Because your dates are early, you might check out Lonetree WMA for starters. However, I've seen more waterfowl towards Goodrich & Hurdsfield (in years past) than immediately around Harvey. Please feel free to PM me if you like.

For field hunting, scouting is the key!

SJB


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Chad, we will be in harvey the 7-11 also, it will be our second year comming there and I am geting pumped already. We did one field hunt last year and did ok but like it will be for you it was our first year. Last year was more a learning experence than anything and this year will be a serious year. I would not realy get excited about the water prob. there is alot of big water and if you are going to field hunt that is where you want the birds to be hanging out. Also don't get side tracked shooting those stupid gads, they seemed to be all over the place last year and my buddy and me would jump a small pothole and end up with a limit for the day and then have nothing to do but scout. o well. If you are interested in swaping stories or even hooking up for a hunt and a beer let me know and we will try to help make you time in ND a hunt to remember. o yea about the field and the duck decoys just use a the water deks you have and set them in the spred, that is what I always do. pm me if you want to hook up.
James


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Chad

who is the person renting you the apartment? I might know him.


----------



## ILDUCKER (Aug 8, 2003)

I dont remember his name. I'll get it from my buddy and let you know..

Chad


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Me and the crew will also be in Harvey on the 8th through the 12th... I've been to NoDak for 6 years in a row, but I've never been to Harvey. We rented a house out that way from local farmer? If there is a local bar around maybe we could meet up for some post hunt partyin'! :beer: 
Good Luck, Guys!!
Maybe we'll run into you out there!
Chad


----------



## Travis (May 15, 2003)

ILDUCKER I will be going to Rugby on the 4th of oct. that doesn't seem to be to far from Harvey. Maybe we could get together for a hunt or something. This is My first year and look to make it a good one. There are three of us going and we will be hunting mostly E and S of Rugby. E mail me and I can let you know some details.
[email protected]


----------



## MinotRich (Sep 18, 2003)

ILDUCKER,
What part of central Ill you from? I am from there too (Pontiac) originally, but Uncle Sam brought me here to North Dakota. (He must have known how I love to hunt ducks).
It's been pretty dry up here this year, around Minot anyway. I think most of the state is dry too. A lot of the smaller sloughs and ponds around here are dried up. We did get about 1/2 inch of rain last week or so that helped a little. I'm not sure about Harvey, it's about 100 miles from here, but I would expect it's dry as well. There should be some water around though on the bigger ponds/ lakes and this year the ducks are concentrated where the water is. I've seen some ponds that I swear the ducks are standing on each other's backs!
We had success last year using regular water decoys spread about on the ground in the grain fields the ducks are feeding in. Should work for you as well.
Good luck on your hunt! Only 9 more days 'til the season opener! Rich


----------

